# Getting lost coming home from the pub...



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

If you've any worries about getting lost coming home from the pub, this might be just the thing... Just clip one of those cheapo Chinese homing transmitters onto your belt and the missus can soon find you if you've fallen into a ditch somewhere...B\)

Have a look at this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marconi-D...?pt=UK_Antiques_Marine_RL&hash=item20d9b49a94

Seriously we had one of these at GLV when I worked there, I presume it was thrown into the skip when the place closed. If I'd only known I could have made myself a couple of quid. Ah well..

JP


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just the thing for the ex R/O who thought he had everything !

Happy daze


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I get lost going to the pub these days. Anything out there to help me?

Derek


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't go wrong with one of these to go with it, loop on the handlebars and Rx on the pannier:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesm/409531416/in/photostream/


----------

